
Taking on a New Challenge - carloscm
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2547632585471243&id=100006735798590
======
ericand
Same topic and seems to have more discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21530860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21530860)

------
TurkishPoptart
Great, Artificial General Intelligence - brought to you by Facebook! Connect
with all your friends and loved ones - whether you want to or not!

~~~
rhacker
I think he said he's LEAVING fb...

~~~
codazoda
He's staying as Consultant CTO for Oculus (which FB owns).

~~~
carlosdp
He also said he'd be working on the AGI on his own, pretty clearly not at FB.

